# Has anyone bought a large TV



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 15, 2012)

My 42" plasma tv died today. More to the dismay of my 18 yr old daughter than me (I have a 19" in my room). My husband bought this one almost 5 yrs ago. I'm not as picky as he was, so I don't need a "top of the line" replacement or even one as big as this.

If you have bought a TV online:

Who did you buy it from?

Did you have it shipped or were you able to arrange home delivery (& set-up)?

If home delivery & set-up, did they offer to take the old TV?

Wouldn't mind earning points for a large purchase like this but don't know if it's practical.

Thanks for any info/help/insight.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 15, 2012)

I haven't but I know Best Buy sells them. And I'm not sure, but I think they offer (I know) delivery and (I think) setup and disposal of the old set!


----------



## pennyk (Jul 15, 2012)

I recently bought a 32 inch from Sam's Club. I am not a member, but a friend is and I went with him. I did not get extra points for shopping, but I got a good price. I set it up myself and there was nothing to dispose. I am guessing that set up and disposal will cost extra wherever you buy the tv, unless you purchase from a local business.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll wait till tomorrow to start shopping...on my large screen computer at work. It's a pain scrolling on the iPod & I don't feel like gettng my netbook.

Penny, how are liking your iPod? I hate when I have to use o & p because I hit the done button too often... yay, didn't hit it yet.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 15, 2012)

If I understand, you need to link to Best Buy or wherever you buy your new rig directly from the AGR site so you are able to enter your AGR information. Even though it is still a crap shoot; I'm still waiting for Points to post from a Budget Car rental about a month ago.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, I know I need to go through the AGR site to the merchants site. But first I need to know who I want to buy from.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 15, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Thanks guys. I'll wait till tomorrow to start shopping...on my large screen computer at work. It's a pain scrolling on the iPod & I don't feel like gettng my netbook.
> 
> Penny, how are liking your iPod? I hate when I have to use o & p because I hit the done button too often... yay, didn't hit it yet.


I love my new iPod touch (purchased through Best Buy/AGR portal). Dave informed me about an free texting app, so I have been over-doing it texting Dave and a couple of other friends. I do make mistakes with my fingers hitting wrong keys.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 15, 2012)

I didn't use AGR  because I got mine from my SIl who works at Apple. He ordered it at work (in Utah) and had it shipped to me. I deposited the "payment" into their checking acct at a branch of their bank here in DE. And, no, i'm not even considering an Apple TV. Only got the iPod because I was looking for something to replace my old PDA. Surfing the net & messaging my kids is a nice bonus. I'm probably the only person with an iPod without a single song on it.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 15, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I didn't use AGR  because I got mine from my SIl who works at Apple. He ordered it at work (in Utah) and had it shipped to me. I deposited the "payment" into their checking acct at a branch of their bank here in DE. And, no, i'm not even considering an Apple TV. Only got the iPod because I was looking for something to replace my old PDA. Surfing the net & messaging my kids is a nice bonus. I'm probably the only person with an iPod without a single song on it.


I do have some music on mine. I am trying to learn french, so I have imported a Self Study French Audio Book.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 15, 2012)

I went thru AGR to buy a 36 inch Vizio flat screen from Walmart. It was easy to set up myself & $5 got the garbage man to take away my old one!


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 15, 2012)

I didn't use AGR, but I'm pretty happy with the 42" LCD LG TV that I purchased from Fry's. That particular model is now discontinued, but I'm sure there are still siblings out there.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 16, 2012)

So, what are the pros & cons of Plasma & LCD?


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 16, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> If you have bought a TV online:
> 
> Who did you buy it from?
> 
> Did you have it shipped or were you able to arrange home delivery (& set-up)?


I bought my Sony XBR from Crutchfield. They shipped it, and I was quite pleased with their service.

At the time (Christmas buying frenzy season), they had a very competitive price.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 16, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> So, what are the pros & cons of Plasma & LCD?


I am no expert, but I was told that LCD uses less electricity. My TV is an LG LCD 32".


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 16, 2012)

pennyk said:


> I am no expert, but I was told that LCD uses less electricity. My TV is an LG LCD 32".


Does your LG set, have an "Energy Star" label/sticker on it?


----------



## pennyk (Jul 16, 2012)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I am no expert, but I was told that LCD uses less electricity. My TV is an LG LCD 32".
> ...


yes


----------



## Ryan (Jul 16, 2012)

Plasma TV's look nicer (IMO), but the added expense isn't worth it to me. LCD looks pretty darn good.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 16, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Plasma TV's look nicer (IMO), but the added expense isn't worth it to me. LCD looks pretty darn good.


Well, that explains why my husband paid, I think, nearly $2000 (plus nearly $400 for the extended warranty) for the one that just died. I'm not nearly as picky as he was about TVs or stereos.

Someone here at work suggested the LEDs. So I'm now looking at LEDs and LCDs. And the one's marked Energy Star.

The one that died is 42". I'm willing to go smaller, but will need to go check out the sizes at the store for comparisons, I guess. We have a small living room, and the 42" fit ok, but I personally don't need a large TV. Now, my daughter may disagree, but she's not paying for it and she'll be moving out probably in a few years.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 16, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Plasma TV's look nicer (IMO), but the added expense isn't worth it to me. LCD looks pretty darn good.
> ...


Was it out of warranty, I guess, when it died?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 16, 2012)

MrFSS said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan said:
> ...


Yeah. The warranty was for 2 years and the TV is almost 5 years old. It expired 8 days after my husband did  . I'm sure I did not buy an extension if it were offered at the time of expiration.

I was NOT a happy camper when he bought the TV considering our financial situation and the fact that he paid that much for the extended warranty really pi**ed me off. I refused to sit in the living room for a week. :angry2:

Well, I just downloaded a list of Energy Star TVs...about 2000 of them. Am narrowing them down by type (LCD/LED) and size (27" to 42"). Now will do a quick search on reviews for brands to narrow it down further (have it to 361 at this point).

Once I get it narrowed down to a reasonble list, I will "window shop" the stores that are in AGR affiliated, then when I find the one(s) I want, I'll go through the AGR portal and buy one (hopefully). Hate to miss out on this opportunity of some big bucks, I mean, AGR points.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 16, 2012)

LCD/LED TVs have achieved the same picture quality as Plasmas in recent years and in addition to using less energy offer a brighter sharper picture in well lit rooms. With that in mind if you go with Sony or Samsung you'll make a good choice and hopefully make a nice deposit into your AGR Kitty as well.


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a 46-inch Samsung LCD that I bought from Amazon.com in 2008. I'm very happy with the picture quality. I've also been happy with Samsung customer support -- the TV developed a problem after it was well out of warranty, but Samsung acknowledged that it was a manufacturing defect and arranged for a repairman to come to my house to replace the defective parts.

When the TV got delivered, the delivery service that Amazon contracted with did bring it in, put it exactly where I wanted it, and hooked it up (although they hooked it up "wrong" and I had to redo it after they left). They did not arrange to take the old TV away, but I was giving that TV to a friend anyway. (It still worked.)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 16, 2012)

Another question. Is there a big difference between 1080p and 720p to someone who's a casual viewer?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 16, 2012)

I can compare the LCD and PLasma TVs, as we have both. The Plasma gives a little better picture, but also uses *MUCH* more power and gives off *A* *LOT* of heat. The LCD provides as good a picture with less power usage and heat given off. If I had to chose, I'd go for a LCD or LED TV!





If you watch HD TV or movies, chose the 1080p!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 16, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I can compare the LCD and PLasma TVs, as we have both. The Plasma gives a little better picture, but also uses *MUCH* more power and gives off *A* *LOT* of heat. The LCD provides as good a picture with less power usage and heat given off. If I had to chose, I'd go for a LCD or LED TV!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I had already eliminated the Plasma (based on what others have told me and because I could feel the heat when I walked by the old TV). I am looking to get an Energy Star TV.

I figured 1080p was better and was initially just looking at those, but thought I'd ask. I'll keep filtering by 1080p in my search.

Hmm, wonder how much I'll save on my electric bill when I switch to LCD or LED? That will certainly be a benefit.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 16, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I can compare the LCD and PLasma TVs, as we have both. The Plasma gives a little better picture, but also uses *MUCH* more power and gives off *A* *LOT* of heat. The LCD provides as good a picture with less power usage and heat given off. If I had to chose, I'd go for a LCD or LED TV!
> ...


I think my LG is an LED not an LCD. Sorry for my error in my previous post. I am not sure how many p's I have.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 16, 2012)

pennyk said:


> 1342468408[/url]' post='380679']I am not sure how many p's I have.


Depends on how much you had to drink!



(Sorry, I couldn't resist!)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 16, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure how many p's I have.
> ...


Penny, you set yourself up for that one. :giggle:


----------



## pennyk (Jul 16, 2012)

:unsure:



AmtrakBlue said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


I guess I did.  I was not sure what the p stood for. I thought it was pixel, but not sure, so I used the abbreviation. I guess I get no respect. :lol:


----------



## Ryan (Jul 16, 2012)

p= progressive scan

Different from i, which is "interlaced"

It describes how each frame is "drawn" on the screen. Progressive scan resolutions paint the whole picture at once. Interlaced paints every other line one frame and then the other lines the next (it harkens back to the days of tube TVs that displayed a picture by shooting electrons at the screen).

Honestly, there isn't a lot of 1080p content out there unless you're watching Blu-Ray. Given what you're looking for, I wouldn't count it as a "must have".


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 16, 2012)

If you really want to keep the power usage in check I'd go for a smaller LCD unit with LED backlight. Yes, you can have both in one television. I'm not sure how or why people think they have to be one or the other. There are some LCD's with non-LED backlights (less efficient) and some pure-LED units (more expensive) but I feel the best price/performance options are the combination sets.


----------



## boxcar479 (Jul 16, 2012)

Rail Freak said:


> I went thru AGR to buy a 36 inch Vizio flat screen from Walmart. It was easy to set up myself & $5 got the garbage man to take away my old one!


I used to shop Walmart through AGR ALL the time. I hated that they took that partner away when they re vamped the AGR website. Now I use either Sears or Target. Best Buy only pays 1 point to $1 :angry: . I sure miss the site to store option from Walmart though. You can order from Home Depot online and pick up in store and skip the shipping charge, and most times they have your order pulled in twenty minutes and they pay 3 points per $1 I use them all the time.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 16, 2012)

boxcar817 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I went thru AGR to buy a 36 inch Vizio flat screen from Walmart. It was easy to set up myself & $5 got the garbage man to take away my old one!
> ...


My conscience cannot condone doing business with Walmart or with JP Morgan Chase. That being said, you can still earn AGR points from Walmart by signing up for the Chase Sapphire Preferred or the Chase Ink Bold card and then making your purchase through the Ultimate Rewards Mall online. At this point you'll receive two Ultimate Rewards points per dollar that can be transferred at a 1:1 ratio into AGR points in thousand unit blocks. IIRC/YMMV.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 17, 2012)

Fingers crossed that I didn't mess up ordering my TV through the AGR portal.

This is what I ordered.

Samsung 32'' Class 720p 60Hz LED HDTV UN32EH4000

I decided to just pick it up at the store. I was initially going to order it through KMart since there's a store closer to me than Sears, but KMart is only 3 points, not 4.  I also paid a little more by buying it from Sears (go figure since Sears owns KMart).

I'll get my daughter to get some of her friends to remove the old TV and take it to the electronics recycling place...or at least put it in my trunk for me.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 17, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Fingers crossed that I didn't mess up ordering my TV through the AGR portal. This is what I ordered.


Best thing to do is to simply make screen captures of the buying process. That way if the points don't materialize you can successfully contest it.



AmtrakBlue said:


> Samsung 32'' Class 720p 60Hz LED HDTV UN32EH4000


I've read and heard good things about Samsung so I would expect you'll have good luck with it. 32" should be fine once you get used to it. 720p is not different enough from 1080p to be much of a problem for most folks. Or at least to my eyes it's not. All things being equal I'll select 1080p, but it's not like my eyes really care either way and both look much better than 480i like we've had for most of my life. My old Toshiba is still working well enough so I haven't seen any reason to replace it. Although I might move it to the bedroom and put a Sammy in the living room if it never goes belly up.



AmtrakBlue said:


> I decided to just pick it up at the store. I was initially going to order it through KMart since there's a store closer to me than Sears, but KMart is only 3 points, not 4.  I also paid a little more by buying it from Sears (go figure since Sears owns KMart).


They're owned by the same holding company but are not managed by the same team to my understanding.



AmtrakBlue said:


> I'll get my daughter to get some of her friends to remove the old TV and take it to the electronics recycling place...or at least put it in my trunk for me.


Call ahead to make sure it will be accepted. Televisions can be difficult to recycle.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 17, 2012)

> Call ahead to make sure it will be accepted. Televisions can be difficult to recycle.


I'm pretty sure they'll accept it. We've "dumped" our old tube TVs with them in the past. They also hold "events" throughout the year near the minor league baseball stadium (by the Amtrak tracks) for electronics & hazardous wastes. But they also have a facility not too far from me.


----------



## Shortline (Jul 23, 2012)

Not sure how many points/$ you're looking at with the AGR shopping sites, but you might take a look at Dell.com through the AGR shopping portal. It wouldn't have crossed my mind to look at them for TV's, but I just bought an LCD projector from them yesterday, at 6 pts/$, and noticed they also had TV's. Didn't check the prices, but 6 pts/$ seems to be a decent ratio compared to other merchants on there.


----------



## Bruce-C (Jul 25, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Who did you buy it from?
> 
> Did you have it shipped or were you able to arrange home delivery (& set-up)?
> 
> ...



I bought a large (55") TV on line and couldn't be happier with the whole transaction.

A couple starting tips:

First, check with cnet.com for ratings on the brand/set you desire.

Second, just Google up Amazon for your selection. This gives you a starting place of sellers. Don't be in too much of a rush throughout your search!!

I purchased a Toshiba LED TY from a large internet seller in NJ.

The set was air-freighted Newark, NJ. to LAX and then trucked 80mi. to my home.

All receiving instructions and delivery times almost to the minute are sent by the shipper!!

The set is delivered inside your home and opened for physical damage AND you are instructed to plug it in and turn it on to see that the screen works.

There is no set-up or haul-away. I followed the on-screen set-up procedure and all went well. I had to hold onto the old set until there was an electronics waste disposal day in town and haul it to the site.

I would not concern myself too much with earning points as there are many electronics sale out there in which you can save real money!!! Oh, did I mention free shipping (coast to coast)!!!!!!

Would I do it again???? In a New York minute!!!!!!


----------

